# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  اعلان أسماء الطلبة المقبولين على أساس مكرمة أبناء العشائر

## هدوء عاصف

اعلان أسماء الطلبة المقبولين على أساس مكرمة أبناء العشائر





اعلنت لجنة مكرمة أبناء العشائر أسماء الطلبة الذين قبلوا في الجامعات الأردنية على أساس مكرمة أبناء العشائر في البادية الأردنية للعام الدراسي 2010-2011 .

وستقوم اللجنة باعطاء الطلبة اشعارات بالقبول لاستكمال اجراءات قبولهم في الجامعات الرسمية .


للحصول على الخبر عبر الحصن نيوز اضغط هنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right]

116911نسرين عبد الرحيم محمد المريشد 79.8 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/سلط 

47156 اسراء زياد فائق حمد 79.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التحاليل الطبية 

124710 مؤيد طه جابر نشوان 79.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الحاسوب 

47535 زابن حسين علي الدهون 78.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلاج الطبيعي 

79758 محمد هاني احمد النعيرات 78.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب/سلط 

49763 صهيب خيري حسن حسن 78.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء 

116273 عيد سليمان عيد المناصير 78.3 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية هندسة البرمجيات /سلط 

49479 حماده عوده احمد الحسبان 78.3 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية/سلط 

79757 محمد ناصر عزات السيد 78.2 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة تغذية الانسان والحميات 

88480 تهاني تيسير عويد الدبايبه 78 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/عمان 

39609 عروبه محمد عبد الكريم العواوده 78 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

116821 ملاك اسماعيل ابراهيم الحرايزه 77.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

48895 مها منير عبد اللطيف الطريفي 77.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء 

87117 سندس فؤاد ناجي عبد الفتاح 77.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

80496 فرح منتصر حمدى ابو الحمص 77.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية 

80308 اميمه سالم ابراهيم الحرايزه 77.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية 

116146 صخر فواز عبد الله الجبالي 77.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

87651 احمد وليد توفيق الطهراوى 77.3 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/عمان 

79783 ايمن سامي عبد الحرايزه 77.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء 

45673 لوجين محمد سليم خشاشنه 77.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلاج الطبيعي 

79888 رعد زيد احمد الحسامي 77 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

116957 هبه عباس حمدان البرارى 76.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

47416 عبدالرحمن فيصل عبد الرحمن حماد 76.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأراضي والمياه والبيئة 

80316 سماح عبد الحليم محمد العويدى 76.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

116157 عبد الله نائل محمد حزاز 76.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس 

87676 شادي عصام احمد بدوى 76.8 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/سلط 

47697 طلال زيد خلف الطلافيح 76.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة تغذية الانسان والحميات 

87693 عبدالله عواد على محمود 76.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/عمان 

87702 علي غسان علي عبد الجواد 76.1 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/عمان 

80736 محمود طارق محمد هنداوي 76 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأراضي والمياه والبيئة 

87691 عبدالله حسن محمود الزيود 75.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

4384 محمد علي محمد الزيود 75.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/عمان 

38406 محمد بسام احمد المساعفه 75.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

87606 حمزه محمد عبد الحنيطي 75.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/سلط 

79608 قصي سليمان عبد اللطيف السليحات 75.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاقتصاد الزراعي وإدارة الأعمال الزراعية

5377 ميساء محمود محمد الفواعير 75.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

87595 ابراهيم فيصل موسى الجعبرى 75 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة 

39332 مرلينا عطا حسين المناصير 75 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم المكتبات والمعلومات 

47854 علي عبد الله علي الطهراوى 74.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الانتاج الحيواني 

47446 ايمن محمد عافت الحجيله 74.6 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

4035 احمد سليمان حمدان ابو راضي 74.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

116955 ميناس هاني توفيق المساعفه 74.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/سلط 

87581 معاذ اسماعيل خليل يوسف 74.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/سلط 

4354 احمد صلاح عبد الزيود 74.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/سلط 

80434 هديل صالح محمد المشاعله 74.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

39569 روان محمد فهد الغانم 74.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

47783 مخلص صلاح الدين ايوب محمد 74.3 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

134110 محمد عمر محمود حسنين 74.2 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

116939 اقبال محمد عوده الشهوان 74 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

47473 احمد عبد الله حسين عباد 73.9 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

39335 نور ابراهيم سلامه ابو كف 73.9 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

39162 ديمه علي محمد السليحات 73.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف 

47540 سيف عبد الرحمن يوسف بصيله 73.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الانتاج الحيواني 

39164 ريما مجلي عواد الحر 73.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها 

39336 هديل عمر محمد المناصير 73.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التسويق/سلط 

4378 ليث سليمان احمد الاحمد 73.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

87722 مامون حسن محمود القيسي 73.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

79774 محمد طاهر احمد السليحات 73.2 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علوم وتكنولوجيا المواد 

87706 عمرو روحي محمد العرميطي 73.1 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/سلط 

47825 حذيفه عبدالله علي المحارمه 73.1 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة وقاية النبات 

39456 بسمه خالد عبد النبي المراهفه 73 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية 

3310 علا محمود مطلق العدوان 73 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف 

87752 يزيد خالد محمد المراشده 73 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس 

48933 ميمونه محمد امين يوسف ابو نبعه 72.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة البستنة والمحاصيل 

116799 رزان جميل حمد العبادي 72.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة المصارف الاسلامية 

41366 نسرين سالم نايف الفايز 72.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل 

80480 خلود ابراهيم محمد العفيشات 72.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

47693 سيف الدين شريف عبد اللطيف الغزاوي 72.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة البستنة والمحاصيل 

47862 قيس فيصل عبدالله صبره 72.6 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/سلط 

48909 صفاء سالم علي ابو زايد 72.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

5373 غفران يوسف حسن عيسى 72.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة المصارف الاسلامية 

39433 ملاك سعيد صالح ابوحليمه 72.1 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

4156 فيصل فهد سالم العقيلي 72 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

5991 فاتن جميل موسى ابو جبه 72 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة 

4395 مهند عويد محمد محارمه 71.9 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/سلط 

5844 روان مطلق عواد الزيودى 71.9 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/عالية 

79808 زيد محمد عبد السلام علاوى 71.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية/عقبة 

38130 عبد الله فاهد غصاب السكارنه 71.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية 

38445 راشد مشهور عواد البكار 71.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الارشاد والتطوير السياحي 

87748 وليد خالد رشدي الشولي 71.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

87681 طارق حسين محمد الطهراوي 71.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة إدارة الأعمال 

39612 نجد هشام محمد الحمد 71.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل 

39509 احلام صالح خليل السلمان 71.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

48915 نسرين زايد سعيد ابو الشيخ 71.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

87754 يوسف سلمان علي المصرى 71.3 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

87043 ضحى احمد عبده ربابعه 71.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الارشاد والتطوير السياحي 

124478 فراس رسمي زهير السلايمه 71.3 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة وقاية النبات 

39588 روان عبد الله عيد ابو رمان 71.2 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/سلط 

39194 منتهى احمد عبد النعيم العويدى 71.2 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عالية 

87526 عبد الرحمن حسن محمد الجالودى 71.1 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

47454 منصور علي عافت الحجيله 71 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

47913 حمزه عبد السلام محارب الكوز 71 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

87684 طارق هاني خليف ابو زيد 71 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة إدارة الأعمال 

80470 احلام عبد الفتاح عبد ربه السراحنه 70.9 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التقنيات الحيوية/سلط 

88351 فاطمه محمود محمد العرينات 70.8 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/عالية 

87657 حذيفه احمد فايض عبد الهادى 70.8 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد/سلط 

116910 نارمين صبحي صالح المريشد 70.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

47420 عيسى خليل محمود ابو عوده 70.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة موارد المياه والبيئة/سلط 

88328 رانيا ضيف الله سليمان الدبس 70.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

87678 شعلان ممدوح هذلول محارمه 70.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

5354 اماني طالب عبد المهدى المحيسن 70.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

5378 ندى عدنان محمد ابو شاور 70.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

80513 اسراء يوسف قاسم الحلاحله 70.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إنتاج ووقاية النبات/سلط 

87590 يوسف موسى محمود ابو عطوان 70.3 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

47495 عيسى محمد عبد عبد الله 70.3 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

47888 معاذ احمد عساف عبد الهادى 70.2 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

147593 مصعب عياده خليف السليحات 70.1 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

87666 خالد زياد خالد ابو حصوه 70 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

79776 وضاح حسين عبد اللطيف السليحات 69.9 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

48492 هيا محمد احمد المصرى 69.7 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

38483 محمد علي سلمان القطيفان 69.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة 

47902 يزن محمد ضيف الله العقرباوى 69.7 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

124591 صلاح محمد بركات الشوابكه 69.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

47820 بكر خالد محمد الحسن 69.6 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

38300 معاذ محمد خليل صالحه 69.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العمل الاجتماعي 

39604 دينا محمد عبد المهدى البرارى 69.2 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفلسفة 

80390 ديما خلف علي المناصير 69.2 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

39602 ايمان سامي محمود الرواجفه 69.2 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة العربية التطبيقية/عالية 

87673 سعد محمد ناصر ابوزيد 69.1 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

5565 رولا سمير عيسى محفوظ 69 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/عالية 

47771 عدوان فوزى ربحي بدوان 68.9 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

147576 حسين علي ابراهيم الرواشده 68.9 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

39163 رشا حامد خلف الزيود 68.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

87724 محمد احمد مفلح الدبايبه 68.8 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية 

47755 انس محمد محمود ذيب 68.7 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

87560 محمد سعد محمد الطلافيح 68.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

2828 عمر ابراهيم حماد عنيزات 68.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التسويق/سلط 

3305 بلقيس علي سالم العدوان 68.6 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

4439 منذر جهاد حسين الرقاد 68.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

39174 ولاء احمد محمد الزيود 68.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الآثار 

4255 يوسف صابر حسن حسن 68.4 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

79759 معتز خالد سليم ابو دارى 68.4 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

147642 بيان احمد حمود الزيود 68.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

38259 محمد عمر صبحي عثمان 68.4 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المخاطر والتأمين/عقبة 

124098 محمد ابراهيم عبد الحميد ابو جوده 68.4 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

79788 مصطفى سعد عبد الله الجبالي 68.2 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

4149 تيسير قاسم عطيه ابو يحيى 68.1 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

4336 محمد احمد اسعد ابومرخيه 68.1 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

87761 اسلام احمد عبد المصرى 68 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية المحاسبة 

39513 الاء امجد شحاده الفقراء 67.7 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

85490 اسراء وفيق عبد الرحيم الرفاتي 67.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

38337 عبدالمجيد فايز يوسف الثوابيه 67.7 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

4422 علاء علي ظاهر الرقاد 67.7 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم السياسية 

116185 محمد احمد فايض العمايره 67.7 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية 

87725 محمد بسام فايز زعتر 67.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

87632 مصباح محمد محمود مبارك 67.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة التسويق 

80151 زينب ماهر موسى الزيود 67.6 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

3317 ولاء بسام محمود ابو جباره 67.5 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

147584 عامر عبد المجيد ابراهيم المغاريز 67.5 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

39633 نداء سعد جميل المطيريين 67.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عالية[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right]

38412 همام ايمن رضوان المناعسه 67.5 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ 

48491 هنا محمد احمد المصرى 67.5 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

4098 منير احمد طلب البداوى 67.4 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية المحاسبة 

87771 عبد الله علي حسن ولويل 67.3 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

39186 سميره حمد محمد ابو حيدر 67.3 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/عالية 

4415 خضر محمد خضر ابو حماد 67.2 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة التسويق 

131185 جهاد بركات فلاح المهيرات 67.2 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

79812 عبد العزيز صلاح عبد الرحيم خلف 67.2 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

87624 محمد زهير نعيم السلايمه 67.1 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة التسويق 

47917 عز الدين مازن احمد الزيود 67 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

87521 صهيب غازي حسن صويص 67 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

116122 رعد احمد موسى المحاميد 66.9 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

87613 عدي علاء الدين جمعه القطناني 66.9 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة الأعمال/عقبة 

116288 محمد سليمان جميل المناصير 66.8 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

41258 ساجده عيد سلمان ابو سبيله 66.8 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الارشاد والصحة النفسية 

124673 فادي ظاهر عوده علي 66.8 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

5575 مجد محمد خالد عبد الله هاديه 66.8 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة العمل الاجتماعي 

87532 عبد الله محمد عبد الله البستنجي 66.6 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية المحاسبة 

116137 سائد موسى عقله المحاميد 66.6 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية المحاسبة 

87710 فايز بسام فايز زعتر 66.5 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

117222 مرام كامل عبد الكريم الخضير 66.5 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

79916 مالك اسحق محمد الغانم 66.5 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

5589 هيا عبد الحميد محمد القطارنه 66.4 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة العربية التطبيقية/عالية 

142654 محمد حامد عيسى الحنيطي 66.4 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

47652 محمد عبد المجيد محمد العوضي 66.4 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

142653 عمر اكرم عبد الفتاح صدقه 66.3 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

87776 عماد محمد نمر القيسي 66.3 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

39445 وفاء محمد علي العودات 66.2 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عالية 

39616 ورود عبد الله توفيق العواوده 66.1 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/عالية 

79834 يزن رياض عارف حجير 66 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

38525 معن عمر جميل الشوفين 66 العاصمـة الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

89005 احمد سعيد عبد لصوى 66 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

47900 يحيى علي عبد الله المحارمه 65.8 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

40354 رايه جبر عبد الله الفقراء 65.8 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم السياسية 

79625 نهار جمال سالم الحسامي 65.7 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

47809 احمد كمال محمد سعيدان 65.7 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

47881 محمد منير منصور الطهراوى 65.7 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

87669 رعد باسم علي ابو شندى 65.6 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

47649 ليث عبد الرحمن محمد فتحي ابو الرب 65.5 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

4252 محمد ناصر ذياب الصادق 65.5 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

88476 انوار احمد عبد الكريم وهدان 65.2 العاصمـة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

47645 عماد وليد علي شحاده 65.1 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

4141 هاشم زياد هاشم الدن 65.1 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/رحمة 

4413 حسام اسماعيل حسن الكوز 65.1 العاصمـة جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الادارية 

87612 عامر محمد عمر محمد الحداد 65 العاصمـة جامعــة مؤتــة التسويق 

5551 الاء بشير عمر الحداد 65 العاصمـة جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/عالية 

10153 سفيان حامد عبد الحافظ المكانين 79.5 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

56409 سندس حسن عبد الله القريوتي 79.2 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

56329 ازهار فلاح محمد ابو معروف 78.9 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة تنسيق المواقع وإنتاج الأزهار 

55968 محمد خالد سالم المشاعله 78.8 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة تنسيق المواقع وإنتاج الأزهار 

11211 مجد عادل سالم الشخانبه 78.7 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

94679 داود محمد داود سالم 78.2 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/عمان 

114982 ثقه عبد الحميد محمود الحواتمه 77.9 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

11213 هيا ناصر عبد ربه البواريد 77.7 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية 

94710 محمد عطاالله عبد الرحمن البكار 77.7 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/عمان 

11222 رايه مصطفى محمود الاطرش 77.4 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

10810 ملك محمد ختم الطفلاوي 76.2 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عالية 

35047 روان جمال صالح الزعيرات 76.1 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

56582 نوال نايف حمدان المناعسه 75.9 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء 

114850 محمد راجي محمد العوايده 75.7 مأدبا جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

147107 سالم سلمان محمد السلايطه 75.6 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

55879 معاويه محمد داود الثوابيه 75 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء 

10230 باجس علي خلف السيوف 74.8 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها 

11209 شروق ابراهيم صقر الحامد 74.8 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

56604 اماني احمد عياده المعاعيه 74.4 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

94700 مازن علي عبد الحفيظ البراري 74.2 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

114832 خليل عيسى تركي الهواوره 74 مأدبا جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

10248 اسامه يوسف كامل القعيسي 73.9 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

55936 سليمان عوده سليمان البكار 73.4 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة معلومات الأعمال 

114825 بكر علي محمد العوايدة 73 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

114847 قيس سلامه مجلي الرواحنه 72.6 مأدبا جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

10250 خالد ليث خالد ابو الخيل 72.5 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم السياسية 

10268 منتصر محمد فالح الشوابكه 72.3 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة المصارف الاسلامية 

94932 ولاء محمد سليمان الشوابكه 72.1 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

10353 ابراهيم خليفه مبارك الشخانبه 71.6 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/عمان 

10260 محمد جمعه كامل الشوابكه 71.4 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/رحمة 

55914 بشار محمد فلاح الفساطله 71.2 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

94724 يحيى محمد سلامه الوخيان 71.1 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الارشاد والتطوير السياحي 

94720 مؤيد حسن سلمان البكار 71.1 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/عمان 

94665 انس نازك لطفي زامل 71 مأدبا جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

78140 الاء مسلم سليم الهواوشه 70.8 مأدبا جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

114992 سهى مبارك موسى الزعيرات 70.8 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

78013 عز فواز محمد الحواتمه 70.7 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

10263 محمد علي عارف دعيبس 70.4 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

11200 اسيل محمد علي زيدان 69.7 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/عالية 

10816 نور سعود عليان الطعامسه 69.3 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

10130 انس عمر مناور الشوفيين 69.1 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

35061 فاطمه توفيق سليمان العوايده 68.8 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة رياض الأطفال 

78143 اميمه عصر فالح الحيصه 68.6 مأدبا الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

10334 احمد جمعه سالم المعايعه 68.6 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

10287 هاشم محمد سلمان الملاجي 68 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

10358 رشيد عبد السلام كامل البواريد 67.9 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

34710 ابراهيم عوض مقبل العوايده 67.8 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة التربية الرياضية 

10273 احمد عارف محمد اللبابده 66.9 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/عمان 

10253 طلال عواد سليمان الشوابكه 66.2 مأدبا جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

10276 عبدالله حسين فلاح الوخيان 65.6 مأدبا جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم السياسية 

57950 عبد الله احمد محمد البشير 79.9 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكنولوجيا الأشعة 

61532 اسماعيل ابراهيم احمد ملحم 79.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

78744 لينا احمد علي الوديان 79.6 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

100297 ثائر بسمان عبد الله دقامسه 79.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة 

95947 محمد وليد محمد ردايده 79.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

57829 مصباح عيسى سعيد خمايسه 79.2 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض/ذكور 

62283 عدي محمد احمد الضامن 79.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

13754 جمال محمد علي مقبل فياض 79.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

95998 مامون فيصل منصور النعمان 78.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

100678 ايات ضيف الله حسن السحمي 78.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

100738 رماح معاويه حسين خزاعله 78.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب 

78551 معن محمود سالم الوديان 78.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب 

61343 قتيبه زيد رضوان كايد 78.6 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلوم الجنائية 

59546 وعد عبد الله علي العمري 78.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب 

100305 طارق طلال عبد الله الضامن 78.5 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب 

78443 اسامه احمد سلطي الجدايه 78.3 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات 

147303 يزيد احمد حسين الوديان 78.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

62606 نادين نبيل احمد خزاعله 78 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

98638 زكريا محمد عبد الله عماوي 78 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

102411 صفاء احمد محمد الايوب 77.8 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

104494 عبد الله محمد علي الشويطر 77.8 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

60130 قيس حسين محمدغالب عيسى 77.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

95925 عمر عبد الغني سالم عبد الرحمن 77.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

57799 محمد حسين علي بدارنه 77.8 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية 

98475 ضياء الدين خالد شفيق بركات 77.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك التسويق 

60107 ايسر ماجد سليم بطيحه 77.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

78461 نصير احمد عيسى نمرات 77.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

78456 محمد علي محمد السلامات 77.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

127394 مرعي قاسم محمد الحمد 77.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء الطبية والحيوية 

98653 محمد فهمي خالد درادكه 77.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك القانون 

61403 احمد علي عبدالله بني حمد 77.4 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلاج الوظيفي 

57985 صهيب خالد قسيم القبلان 77.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

60941 ابتسام احمد مطاوع كماله 77.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

96078 معاذ محمود يوسف العبابنه 77.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

78544 مأمون محمد احمد الوديان 77.3 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية 

96050 عبد الله امروح مصطفى القصاص 77.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

57177 محمود احمد علي الشلول 77.2 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التغذية وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

62318 محسن حسين محمد الموسى 77.2 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا البصريات 

60357 محمدنور رسمي محمود بني عامر 77.1 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج الحيواني 

57812 حسام احمد حسن بني خلف 77.1 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج الحيواني 

61390 مثنى فتحي سليمان موسى 77 إربد جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

62300 احمد عبد الله علي الموسى 76.8 إربد جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات 

95931 قصي بسام عبد الجواد الطيطي 76.8 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته 

95795 اسيد عناد صايل الطعاني 76.7 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

95954 نادر سعيد درويش الحرباوي 76.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك إقتصاد المال والأعمال 

100144 قتيبه حابس سليمان عبيدات 76.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

57858 عبيده وليد ابراهيم الردايده 76.5 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا و البيئة 

115381 يزن موسى حمد العمري 76.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

65575 راشد مرشد راشد عنبوسي 76.4 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التربة والري 

95950 معاذ ظاهر خلف هزايمه 76.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد 

11833 محمد عز الدين احمد الدهون 76.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

98275 خلدون جوده سلامه عياش 76.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد 

126553 المهدي محمد امين يونس الجراح 76.3 إربد جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

78451 عمار مفلح محمد العرايضه 76.2 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التربة والري 

126718 محمود ركان خليل بني خليل 76.1 إربد جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء 

61277 محمد فيصل احمد الزعبي 76.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

98336 احمد حسن محمد الشياب 76.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك القانون 

57955 ليث احمد محمد مبارك 76.1 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التربة والري 

115305 فاروق عبد الله موسى النمرات 76 إربد جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

61544 محمد عبدالرحمن محمد بني ملحم 76 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

100634 هاجر محمد احمد عبيدات 76 إربد جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

57061 علي عبد الله محمد الهزايمه 75.9 إربد جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء 

62252 علي فهمي عوض حجات 75.7 إربد جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء 

57958 محمد نازم علي الشلول 75.6 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

60949 انوار حسام عبد اللطيف بني سالم 75.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

60189 حسن ابراهيم حسن الصمادي 75.4 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاج الوظيفي 

115530 دنيا عزام محمد الرواجبه 75.3 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

144541 يزن قاسم يوسف براهمه 75.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التغذية السريرية والحميات 

61415 علي يحيى موسى عزايزه 75.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

11927 عبدالله بركات احمد الهزايمه 75.1 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

78454 محمد احمد محمود مقابله 75 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

62312 عمار مصطفى محمد الموسى 75 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

61495 ماهر عاطف عبد الكريم الدواغره 74.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

95797 اياد رائد جلال الخطيب 74.9 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

143728 صفاء سلامه عيد الهواشله 74.9 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

144533 علي عبد الله اسعد الحوراني 74.8 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

61268 حسام محمد سالم الزعبي 74.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

60440 عبد الله قاسم عبد الله العمرى 74.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

61516 عبد الله زكريا خالد الفقيه 74.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

97920 دعاء عبد الكريم محمد الصبح 74.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

78447 رأفت عناد خالد النمرات 74.3 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

57928 احمد محمد عبد الله الهزايمه 74.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

65552 محمد ياسين احمد درويش 74.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

61337 عامر محمد خير علي شرادقه 73.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

65534 يزيد طلال سعود عبيدي 73.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

95902 سليم رفيق سليم المخزومي 73.9 إربد جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

126199 محمد زياد حسين الصبح 73.9 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

60118 عامر محمد يوسف طاهات 73.8 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التقنيات الحيوية/سلط 

61028 وفاء خليفه محمد طلافحه 73.7 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاقتصاد الزراعي وإدارة الأعمال الزراعية

78516 بدر منصور حسوني طه 73.7 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأراضي والمياه والبيئة 

64000 ليث زياد انور وردات 73.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

60208 معاذ بسام طالب الشرفاء 73.6 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج الحيواني 

14636 علي محمد صالح مقدادى 73.5 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة 

61493 عدي نصرى عبد القادر عمايره 73.5 إربد جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية 

35581 جواد يوسف ابراهيم الوادي 73.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

57825 محمد عبد المجيد حمد حمد 73.4 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاقتصاد الزراعي وإدارة الأعمال الزراعية

62546 ضحى عبد الله قسيم السعد 73.4 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاقتصاد الزراعي وإدارة الأعمال الزراعية

115333 حسام فخري حسين بواعنه 73.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

126227 عبيده نضال عبد الغني جمعه 73.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

98600 تامر احمد طعمه العمرى 73.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

60283 ابراهيم صالح ابراهيم الجراح 73.2 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة وقاية النبات 

62292 معتز محمد عبد الرحيم اسماعيل 73.2 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة وقاية النبات 

98339 احمد علي حسن شياب 73.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

78663 نسرين محمود حسن علاونه 73.1 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج النباتي 

60448 نسيم محمود عبد نزال 73 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

78477 عبد الله محمد يوسف خضيرات 73 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة البستنة والمحاصيل 

104315 بهاء ابراهيم عاصي مساد 73 إربد جامعــة آل البيت القانون 

60133 محمد احمد ذيب شحاده 72.9 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة الانتاج الحيواني 

102051 سليمان يوسف ابراهيم وردات 72.9 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

60343 احمد عمر عبدالغني بني عامر 72.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

61513 حذيفه محمد علي قاقيش 72.8 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

102120 صلاح الدين شاهر فالح ابو الخيل 72.7 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/حصن 

95885 بشار محمد سعيد العمر 72.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة-اللغة الفرنسية 

61485 حمزه علي حسين العمايره 72.5 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

78525 صهيب صالح محمود بشايره 72.5 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

96017 هشام قسيم عبد الرحيم الغزاوى 72.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

100631 ملاك طاهر محمد الحوراني 72.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

98363 علي عدنان محمد ابو دلو 72.5 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

104493 ضياء عبد الرحمن محمد الدبابسه 72.4 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

100609 اخلاص عبد الكريم حسين عبيدات 72.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة-اللغة الفرنسية 

144015 ولاء محمد علي الطراونة 72.4 إربد جامعــة مؤتــة الارشاد والصحة النفسية 

144529 امجد ممدوح شحاده بشارات 72.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

18054 هنادي ضيف الله مصطفى شطناوي 72.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

98279 صدام موسى حسن رشدان 72.3 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

60120 عبد الله محمود خالد بني علي 72.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد المالي 

98650 محمد ابراهيم محمد بني عامر 72.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

61503 نديم غانم غالب الفلاحات 72.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

120439 وئام علي محمود العبطات 72.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

126864 قصي سلامه منصور علي 72.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

115666 شوق سليمان محمد لبابنه 72.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

61504 نورس محمود احمد العمايره 72.1 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا و البيئة 

57713 عبد الرحمن ابراهيم برجس الطعاني 71.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

62338 ليث يوسف سليمان ملكاوي 71.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

35725 لارا عصمت محمد العلاونه 71.9 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة-اللغة الفرنسية 

57971 اشرف صالح محمد بيبو 71.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

100622 دانيه احمد حميدي عبيدات 71.9 إربد جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

143640 علي موسى علي الشياب 71.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

95926 عمر غصاب محمد ردايده 71.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الإدارية 

95906 صدام موسى محمد هزايمه 71.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

104311 انس غازي محمد مجدلاوي 71.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

57977 حذيفه عمر علي عودات 71.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

95872 ابراهيم محمد مصطفى عناقره 71.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

102423 هلين محمد فهد ياسين العقاد 71.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

62548 لينا زياد محمود معادله 71.5 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /إناث 

98326 يزن فايز ساري جبرين 71.4 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

65764 حنين عبد الله السيد الغزاوي 71.4 إربد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج النباتي 

115389 نورس يوسف احمد السميرات 71.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

78750 هديل محمد محمود وديان 71.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

58015 محمد جهاد محمد عبابنه 71.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

11972 محمود امجد محمود عبابنه 71.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

95777 يزيد سالم سليمان الشلول 71.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

13774 محمد صالح طعمه الزومط 71 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

99533 عمر محمود محمد العبد الله 71 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

104334 محمود حسن نايف الداموني 71 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

143745 ضحى خالد عبد الكريم طلافحه 70.9 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال التمريض/إناث 

96008 محمد قسيم محمد الرفاعي 70.9 إربد جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف 

35479 حمزه محي الدين حسن مقابله 70.8 إربد جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها 

62303 اسامه محمد صالح عيسى 70.8 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

60943 ازهار وليد احمد الديك 70.8 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

95876 احمد فيصل يونس دحادحه 70.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

100155 محمد محمود سليم سلام 70.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك الدراسات الاسلامية/الدعوة والاعلام الاسل

126258 احمد محمد سليمان هياجنه 70.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

104702 فاطمه حامد نايف الخشان 70.6 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي 

57953 عمر احمد خلف العزام 70.5 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

35781 سهير ابراهيم صالح العزام 70.5 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/اربد 

12025 عبد السلام رياض محمد الحوري 70.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

61463 عاكف جعفر محمد المقدادى 70.4 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

115327 انس زياد عبد ربه العزام 70.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

60960 نور اسماعيل خليل الشرع 70.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

99592 زيد احمد محمد كساسبه 70.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

104462 حسام حمد فهد ابو النعاج 70.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

115568 هديل منذر احمد القرعان 70.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

12020 حسين زياد عوض حورى 70.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك الدراسات الاسلامية/التربية الاسلامية 

99273 اسيل شريف محمد درادكه 70.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

19196 فداء محمد محمود مطلق 70.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

102150 محمود تيسير خضر خويله 70.1 إربد جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

99463 قصي حاتم سعد الزعبي 70.1 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

115540 ساره عمر محمد علاونه 70 إربد جامعة اليرموك الفقه وأصوله[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right] 

99602 عثمان احمد علي بني ملحم 69.9 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

102152 معاذ سالم علي الرويلي 69.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

64149 ايه باسم محمد الزعبي 69.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

11827 عمر محمد علي بني ملحم 69.8 إربد جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

57845 حسام خالد عبد الكريم الشناق 69.8 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

60950 انوار صلاح حسن العماوى 69.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

95923 عماد حسن محمد طاهات 69.7 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

98365 علي نايف صالح عيادات 69.7 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأعمال 

35582 حمزه منير قاسم العمرى 69.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

98272 حسن خالد حسن ابو عصبه 69.6 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

144657 غدير خالد حامد حمدان 69.5 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

35617 محمد شكري سلمان مهيدات 69.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

58020 محمد عبد الكريم محمد دواغره 69.4 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

65529 محمد حمد فهد قويسم 69.3 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

14654 بكر حسين رضا عمايره 69.3 إربد جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

61386 عثمان عمر احمد فلاح 69.3 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

136618 هديل خليل فوزى هزايمه 69.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخزف والفنون/اربد 

78464 يزن سامي مصطفى دويكات 69.1 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

115308 محمد احمد موسى العزام 69 إربد جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

63971 محمد راشد حسن البزور 69 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

15847 شروق محمد عمر الذياب 68.8 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/اربد 

61274 محمد احمد خالد الزعبي 68.8 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

115313 مؤمن عبد الكريم عوض بني عمر 68.7 إربد جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

95985 عمار احمد خليفه العمرى 68.7 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

99619 محمد يوسف محمد ربابعه 68.6 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

99458 عمار غالب عبد النعيم بني ياسين 68.5 إربد جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

101954 عاصم عبد الله محمد الوردات 68.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

115625 لبنى هيثم احمد طرادات 68.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/اربد 

12788 ميساء عادل شحاده عبيدي 68.3 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة العربية التطبيقية/اربد 

98654 معاذ علي محمد الشرع 68.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

95946 محمد نزيه محمد العزام 68.1 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

95901 سليم جمال محمد مراشده 68 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

104319 خالد محمود خالد الموالي 67.9 إربد جامعــة مؤتــة التربية الرياضية 

13064 اكرام معن محمد محافظه 67.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

65769 رنا يوسف ابراهيم الغزاوى 67.9 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

104402 احمد جمال عبد العزيز مقداد 67.8 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

102424 وعد محمود عبد الرحمن الهزبر 67.7 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

126856 محمد اكرم يحيى دقامسه 67.7 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

57931 عبد الرحيم صبرى ابراهيم الويسي 67.4 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

115387 كامل كمال احمد لبابنه 67.4 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

61522 محمد يحي خالد فقيه 67.3 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

104705 مرام احمد يوسف ابراهيم 67.2 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

14714 عبدالله محمد عبد الله القيسي 67.2 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

97149 الاء جودت احمد البخيت 67.2 إربد جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها 

102112 سامح حامد حمزه الزعبي 67.1 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي 

13108 هبه جمعه عبد الدروع 67.1 إربد جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية 

95879 احمد محمد احمد عزام 67 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

98325 ياسين محمد ياسين ربايعه 67 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

102410 شاديه حسين مصطفى الخزاعله 67 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/اربد 

144012 فاطمه محمد علي بشارات 67 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

98261 ابراهيم خالد محمود نوفل 66.9 إربد جامعــة آل البيت علوم الأرض والبيئة التطبيقية 

99459 عمر هاني محمد بني عيسى 66.9 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المخاطر والتأمين 

95896 رامي احمد علي عبدي 66.9 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

144658 فاتن حسن حمد عطيوي 66.8 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

115533 ذكرى عمر فوزى القرعان 66.8 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/اربد 

60447 نزار علي محمد الشرمان 66.8 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الرياضيات والاحصاء 

78497 حمزه يوسف خالد العمرى 66.7 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

99574 احمد عبدالحافظ مصلح خطاطبه 66.6 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

115330 ايمن محمد سليمان رواشده 66.6 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

13837 عمر عبد الرحمن زعل الشرمان 66.4 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

61319 معاذ احمد عبد النعيم مستريحي 66.3 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

60953 تسنيم احمد فايز بني عامر 66.1 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

102148 محمد هاني علي ابو عاقوله 66.1 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

62523 رغده حكمات محمود عبيدات 66 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

15751 اسيل زياد منصور عبيدات 66 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

60135 محمد عدنان علي ابو ارواق 66 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

35913 هدى نظمي محمد محمد 66 إربد جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عجلون 

95807 عبدالله محمد عبد الله عمر 65.7 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

60945 الاء عبد العزيز مصطفى بني ياسين 65.6 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

15784 رؤى وائل ابراهيم السويدات 65.6 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

98310 محمد عطاالله سعد الحتامله 65.5 إربد جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

35884 حنين فايز شاهر العزام 65.5 إربد الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة الأعمال/عقبة 

13101 سائده مشهور احمد الحوري 65.5 إربد الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية 

126262 عدي ابراهيم محمد سعيد خمايسه 65.4 إربد جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

57970 ادم فلاح علي عودات 65 إربد جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الكيمياء


15850 فجر احمد عبد الرحيم دقامسه 65 إربد جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل 

63058 بشار عليان عبدالرحمن العلي 79.7 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

62962 محمد زيد سلامه نواصره 79.6 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية 

101700 وفاء علي محمود القبلان 79.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

62840 علاء جميل محمد الشرمان 79.1 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

63071 معاويه عبدالكريم عواد الزواهره 78.3 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات 

17174 غدير نصر مصطفى مقابله 78.3 جرش جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

63391 اغصان نعيم شاهر زريقات 77.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

100956 بشير محمد محمود الغزلات 77.8 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

62899 ياسين عناد محمود بني احمد 77.8 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التحاليل الطبية/زرقاء 

63067 محمد عبدالله برجس الخوالده 77.8 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته 

62906 ابراهيم ماجد علي ابوالكشك 77.5 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج النباتي 

144194 صفاء قاسم محمد الحراحشه 77.2 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

101390 اسماء حسين بخيت القواقزه 77.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

62951 صدقي تركي محمد العقيلي 76.8 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التحاليل الطبية/زرقاء 

62821 صالح عبدالله رشيد القيام 76.8 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

62940 احمد راضي موسى محاسنه 76.7 جرش جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

63684 آلاء علي محمد الزعبي 76.4 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

62815 سفيان عيد جبر العراعره 76.4 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

63008 عبدالله احمد حسن العياصره 76.3 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

62942 احمد عبدالكريم محمد حراحشه 76.3 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج الحيواني 

101428 خوله احمد صالح قواقزه 76.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

63027 طارق عبدالكريم محمد غدايره 76 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المياه والبيئة 

63017 منذر حسين راضي عبيد 76 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التربة والري 

100842 احمد حسن محمد ابوليمون 75.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد 

62967 يحيى عبدالرحمن محمد ابوغزله 75.9 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

63585 انوار صالح محمد السلامه 75.8 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية 

16769 ايمان عبدالكريم اسماعيل رواشده 75.7 جرش جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

100884 محمود احمد محمد الطالب 75.7 جرش جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

100954 اويس عبدالله احمد بني محمد 75.6 جرش جامعة اليرموك القانون 

63695 فريدة حسني محمد الزعبي 75.5 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /إناث 

63397 حنين محمد علي الزريقات 75.1 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

62954 عبدالملك محمود عيسى محاسنه 74.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

63013 ليث علي عيسى المزيد 74.7 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

63056 احمد عيسى بشير الخوالده 74.4 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التقنيات الحيوية/سلط 

100961 سعد سالم احمد محاسيس 74.1 جرش جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

144097 عثمان عبدالله محمد قوقزه 74 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم الحياتية/زرقاء 

101057 عاهد ياسين عيسى الفالح 73.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

101121 محمد سليمان عيسى عياصره 73.8 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

101499 ورده موسى محمد القواقزه 73.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

63010 عمار مطلق محمد عياصره 73.5 جرش جامعــة آل البيت علوم الأرض والبيئة التطبيقية 

16409 محمد امين مصطفى بني موسى 73.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

144075 عدي احمد عبدالله الراشد 73.4 جرش جامعة اليرموك القانون 

100970 عمر محمد سلامه بني طه 73.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

101115 ليث زياد سليم العياصره 72.9 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

101393 الهام مصطفى علي بني مصطفى 72.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك القانون 

144100 مالك محمد صلاح قوقزه 72.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك القانون 

16949 ضحى سالم نزال الحراحشه 72.8 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة 

144161 اريج احمد محمد القيام 72.7 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم الحياتية/زرقاء 

63072 يزن سليمان عبدالعزيز خوالده 72.6 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

16314 موفق علي احمد احمد 72.6 جرش جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

63043 ايسر عبدالكريم علي زوانه 72.5 جرش جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التغذية وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

137630 آمنه انور سليم الزعبي 72.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

101113 قصي تيسير علي عمور 72.4 جرش جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

100901 احمد ابراهيم محمد القادري 72.4 جرش جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

62818 سيف الله احمد حمدان العقيلي 72.4 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

63035 نايف فؤاد نايف حناتله 72.3 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

62935 يوسف جهاد يوسف عتوم 72.1 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

62946 اويس رئيس محمد بني احمد 72.1 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

62760 ابوبكر يوسف محمود القبلان 72.1 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

101129 موسى خالد موسى بني حمدان 71.9 جرش جامعــة آل البيت أصول الدين 

63323 آمال محمد عبدالقادر القيام 71.9 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

101061 عصام احمد حسن الجعباني 71.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

101141 رامي راتب محمد العظيمات 71.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

63319 انوار محمد ابراهيم الرحيل 71.6 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/زرقاء 

101104 عبدالله محمد شحاده بني حمدان 71.3 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

144235 آلاء ابراهيم سليمان الزيادنه 71.1 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال التمريض/إناث 

62843 علي جميل علي قوقزه 71 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/زرقاء 

16820 زهور يوسف سعيد حناتله 70.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

101683 دعاء علي احمد ابوعقدة 70.8 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

62885 محمود احمد محمود القيام 70.7 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/زرقاء 

62922 محمد احمد يوسف عضيبات 70.5 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الأحياء الدقيقة التطبيقية/زرقاء 

16653 علا نايف علي الصبح 70.5 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/اربد 

16279 مصعب عبدالمجيد عبدالنبي مفلح 70.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

63069 محمود حسين فرج الخوالده 70.4 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الأحياء الدقيقة التطبيقية/زرقاء 

16838 زين زيدان يوسف البلاونه 70.2 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عجلون 

62957 عمر سالم محمود ابوغزله 70.1 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الأحياء الدقيقة التطبيقية/زرقاء 

127051 احمد عطاالله عارف الخطيب 69.9 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

16296 رعد سليمان ابراهيم الزبون 69.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

119662 محمد رئبال سامي سليمان ابوغزله 69.4 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

16921 فخر النساء موسى هلال حراحشه 69.3 جرش جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة-اللغة الفرنسية 

101037 عبدالله سهيل احمد الزعبي 69.3 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم الحياتية/زرقاء 

62950 صالح محمد حمدان الرحايمه 69.3 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

17117 آيه محمد علي مفلح 69.2 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عجلون 

100858 سعيد هشام فائق الحبايبه 69.2 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

16074 عبدالمحسن فلاح محمد قوقزه 69.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

101520 آمنه جبرين محمود فريحات 69.1 جرش جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

127045 معاذ فضي نوري الدلابيح 69 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

16915 سناء حمدان علي الزبون 69 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

62835 عبيدالله جميل علي بني بكار 69 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم الحياتية/زرقاء 

101760 نور حيدر حسين عيسى 68.8 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

100976 قصي حسن احمد الحراحشه 68.6 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

17108 وعد سليمان محمد الزبون 68.4 جرش جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

63592 ساجدة محمود احمد الجسار 68.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

17102 فادية محمود سلامة الزبون 68.1 جرش جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

63686 آيات احسان محمود الزعبي 68.1 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

63589 روان محمد عوض الزبون 67.9 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

16322 احمد منصور احمد الخوالده 67.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

16933 ابتكار عواد حمدان ابوحرب 67.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

101107 علي محمد سليم عياصره 67.3 جرش جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الرياضيات 

16962 عنود فهد رداد الحراحشه 67.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

17121 فاطمة محمد خلف القرعان 67.1 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

63602 وفاء قاسم حامد الزبون 67 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

63403 سامية مصطفى عبدالكريم حميدان 67 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

16234 محمد منير عبدالحميد الغدايره 66.9 جرش جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

101417 ثراء جمال ابراهيم القيام 66.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

16319 احمد ابراهيم داود الخوالده 66.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

16646 اكابر زياد امين الطه 66.8 جرش جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

137550 حنين علي محمود الرحيل 66.7 جرش جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

16151 معتصم عبدالغفور علي حراحشه 66.6 جرش جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

16291 حمزه اسماعيل ابراهيم المصري 66.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

17105 مريم حاتم عبدالرحمن الزبون 66.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

63586 ايمان فهد محمد الجسار 66.5 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

16336 هاشم محمد ذياب الخوالده 66.5 جرش جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

101102 عبدالله ذوقان حسين العمر 66.4 جرش جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ 

101412 براء اسامه عيسى القادري 66.4 جرش جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

101451 سحر حسن مصطفى العفيف 66.3 جرش الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأحياء البحرية/عقبة 

16303 علي حسين عطا محمد 66.3 جرش جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها 

16922 منى علي خلف الزبون 65.8 جرش الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

63538 ضحى صالح احمد مزعل 65.7 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الفيزياء 

144076 عصام نواف حامد القرعان 65.4 جرش جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

16585 رزان احمد جميل الرمامنه 65.4 جرش جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عالية 

16727 تسنيم ابراهيم محمد الزيادنه 65.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

100921 عمر فواز سليم الرواشده 65.2 جرش الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأحياء البحرية/عقبة 

16324 ايهاب محمود محمد الضيافله 65.2 جرش جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

17167 اسماء رضوان محمود بردويل 65.1 جرش جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

127179 محمد شافع علي الغوادره 65.1 جرش جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

18810 اماني احمد عبد الرحيم فريحات 79.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد 

64771 محمد علي مصطفى الزغول 79.2 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /ذكور 

103180 سلامه مصطفى حسين الجبالي 79.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

64585 مصعب جهاد محمود محاوره 79 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

64486 محمد عبد الله محمود الراجبي 78.9 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التربة والري 

144458 ايمان فائق احمد الفريحات 78.9 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

144462 روان سليمان محمد بني اسماعيل 78.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

64844 احمد احمد محمد طوالبه 78.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

64584 مروان كمال محمد الدويكات 77.8 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأراضي والمياه والبيئة 

64831 قصي علي نايف بني نصر 77.8 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

64637 عبدالرحمن محمد حسن خطاطبه 77.7 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأراضي والمياه 

103226 محمد وليد محمد شعبان 77.7 عجلون جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

65261 ايمان محمد مصطفى القضاه 77.7 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

65269 سناء موسى علي الشويطر 77.7 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /عجلون 

102784 فادي سامي عيسى بدر 77.6 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

104148 شذى قاسم محمد الصمادي 77.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

64542 حمد عوض فرحان غرايبه 77.1 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

102931 محمد راكز عبد القادر القضاه 76.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

102875 محمد عادل محمد حنانه 76.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

103129 احمد عبد الحميد حسين عنانزه 76.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

102774 سامر احمد محمد الخطاطبه 75.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

64633 عامر محمود حسن هزايمه 75.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

64544 خالد حسن مصطفى الغرايبه 75.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

103145 ايهاب خالد وليد فريحات 75.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك القانون 

64850 خالد يوسف احمد البطوش 75.2 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

103045 احمد محمود عبد الرحمن الفريحات 75.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك القانون 

102957 عدي ناصر خالد العبابنه 75.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

64774 محمد ماجد مصطفى الزغول 74.8 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

127514 احمد محمود جبر صمادي 74.7 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة الوقاية والمكافحة المتكاملة 

65260 اميره مصطفى سلامه المومني 74.7 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية 

103794 مي احمد مفلح العمارات 74.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

104050 سرى ادريس علي القضاه 74.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

65205 براءه سالم اليوسف القضاه 74.3 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

64799 محمد بهجت احمد مومني 74.2 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

102916 عبيده احمد محمد القضاه 74.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

103622 غرام مصطفى يوسف عنانبه 74.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

103159 حذيفه محمد مصطفى خطاطبه 73.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

102845 احمد فهمي محمود عنيزات 73.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

18831 اخلاص سليمان عبد الله بني فواز 73.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

127493 اسامه مطعم يعقوب مقاطيش 73.5 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج النباتي 

97666 فداء رياض مصطفى مومني 73.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

18285 محمد تركي علي القضاه 73.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك القانون 

64631 عاصم محمد عبد الحميد العسولي 73.5 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية 

103230 معاذ احمد حسين عنانبه 73.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك القانون 

144394 حسين جاسر حسين عنانزه 73.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

102748 محمد زهير حسين النجادات 73.3 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/حصن 

65320 حنين خالد محمد مومني 73 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

102754 محمود بسام محمد الزغير 73 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

103173 رفعت محمد حسين الفريحات 72.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

64505 عامر محمد ابراهيم العرود 72.7 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

103280 معتز محمود محمد المومني 72.7 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

64636 عبد الله محمد مصطفى فريحات 72.6 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

64958 انوار عقله محمد عبد الغني 72.6 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التغذية وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

103093 عمر ناصر عمر الزغول 72.5 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة 

103114 معتصم ابراهيم محمد الزغول 72.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التحرير الصحفي 

103282 هاشم حسن علي المومني 72.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

102955 رعد احمد سعيد بني اسماعيل 72.4 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

103057 تامر علي عبد القادر بني فواز 72.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

64519 سليمان علي سليمان الغزو 72.2 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

103165 حمد ابراهيم محمد بني سلمان 72 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

64571 عبدالله محمد علي الحمزات 71.8 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

64763 علاءالدين مفضي احمد الزغول 71.7 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة التغذية والصناعات الغذائية 

18374 عبيده عبد الرؤوف عبد السلام فريحات 71.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الفقه وأصوله 

102883 محمود ماجد شوكت بني سعيد 71.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

64851 صدام محمود عبد العزيز العزام 71.3 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة الوقاية والمكافحة المتكاملة 

102817 صهيب اسعد محمد الصبيح 71.3 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأحياء البحرية/عقبة 

64849 حمزه حامد قاسم البطوش 71.3 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة الوقاية والمكافحة المتكاملة 

127549 يزن محمد ابراهيم الصمادي 71 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

103191 عبيده مروان محمد خطاطبه 71 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

103174 زهاءالدين احمد حسين النواطير 70.9 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

18789 دينا ملكي محمد بني مرتضى 70.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

102840 احمد حاتم محمود فواعره 70.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

127490 احمد عارف احمد بني عبود 70.8 عجلون جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج الحيواني 

144402 فادي محمود محمد النجادات 70.8 عجلون جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الفيزياء التطبيقية 

102950 احمد عبد الكريم حسين بنى اسماعيل 70.8 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

18337 محمد بركات احمد زريقات 70.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك أصول الدين 

102954 رافت عبد الكريم محمد بني اسماعيل 70.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

103220 محمد عقاب علي الجبالي 70.5 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

102825 محمد احمد سليم الصمادي 70.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

103393 شادي غسان بركات فريحات 69.9 عجلون جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

104157 مرام غازي ابراهيم عنيزات 69.9 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/اربد 

102779 عامر وليد محسن الغزو 69.8 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة الأحياء البحرية/عقبة 

102826 محمد اسماعيل محمود ربابعه 69.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

102778 ضرار رفيق رشيد الشويات 69.5 عجلون جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

103062 حسين فهمي صلاح الصمادي 69.5 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة البيئة الساحلية/عقبة 

18335 عماد محمد حسين الزريقات 69.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

18802 زينب احمد محمد القضاه 69.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

18636 قدر احمد محمد القرشي 69.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

18288 يحيى صالح برهم القضاه 69.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

103257 رائد محمد علي مومني 69 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

103276 محمد فوزى سليم المومني 68.8 عجلون جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية 

144403 قصي عبد الرحمن محمود الشويات 68.7 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

18597 ولاء ماهر عبد المطلب العزام 68.7 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

103111 محمود ناجح محمود الزغول 68.6 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة البيئة الساحلية/عقبة 

144401 عمار عمر ابراهيم الزغول 68.5 عجلون الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

18826 نانسي عبد الكريم علي الفريحات 68.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

103215 محمد احمد محمود غريزات 68.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

103973 هناء محمد علي بني اسماعيل 68.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

18310 امجد ماجد محمود عليوه 68.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

103623 ماجده محمد محمود عنانبه 68.3 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/عجلون 

18642 هتاف احمد صالح بعيرات 68 عجلون جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

18375 علي عبد الحميد محمد عنانزه 67.9 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

103253 اياد محمد سليم المومني 67.9 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة البيئة الساحلية/عقبة 

103213 محمد احمد محمد بني ابو علي 67.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

144471 مرسادا ابراهيم علي بني اسماعيل 67.7 عجلون جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الفيزياء التطبيقية 

18383 ياسين يونس سليمان الخطاطبه 67.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

103934 ولاء محمد حسني بني سلمان 67.4 عجلون جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

103283 وائل نواف توفيق المومني 67.3 عجلون الجامعــة الأردنيــة البيئة الساحلية/عقبة 

127541 عماد الدين علي عزبي الشويات 67.1 عجلون جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

18820 سونيا مصطفى احمد الدبابسه 67.1 عجلون جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عجلون 

102934 محمد غازي علي القضاه 66.8 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

102749 محمد عاطف حسن نجادات 66.6 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

65312 امنه سامح محمد المومني 66.6 عجلون جامعة الحسين بن طلال الكيمياء 

18772 مريم عبد الله عبد الكريم عبود 66.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

18611 اسلام محمد عبد الحميد النقارشه 66.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

18309 ابراهيم احمد محمد قريشات 66.5 عجلون جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

102757 معاويه عمر احمد العرود 66.3 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

18320 محمد فايز محمد بني عبود 66.2 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

18834 اكرام طايع محمد الزريقات 66.1 عجلون جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

18336 ليث محمد حسن الزريقات 65.4 عجلون جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

103202 عمر بكر محمد الخطاطبه 65 عجلون جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

66441 نور حمدان سلامة الشديفات 79.8 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت التمريض /إناث 

66436 سندس ذياب حمد النعيمي 79.6 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

66366 ملاك عودة عبدالكريم الزواهرة 79.2 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

66496 وسام محمد اشعير الصويتي 79.1 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات 

19596 بدر حسين محمد ابو مالك 78.1 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة 

65901 رضوان محمود فالح العلي 78 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

65969 احمد محمود سلامة الخوالدة 77.7 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد المالي 

66575 سحر احمد صالح العموش 77.7 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

65968 احمد فالح فاضل الخوالدة 77.1 المفرق جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التحاليل الطبية/زرقاء 

65903 عبدالله تيسير ناصر المشاقبة 76.7 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات 

104917 ليث ضرار احمد الشديفات 76.5 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب 

65997 انس عواد سلامة الخزاعلة 76.4 المفرق جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

66385 اخلاص عبدالحافظ عبدالله ابوعليم 76.1 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب 

104859 فارس محمد مفلح الخوالدة 74.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

66582 سمر احمد صالح العموش 74.3 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

65897 ايوب نايف خلف المشاقبة 74.1 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء الطبية والحيوية 

138587 فاتن فايز حمدان العليمات 73.6 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت 1دارة الأعمال 

19973 بدور محمد علي الخزاعلة 73.4 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت التمويل والمصارف 

19971 آيات ضيف الله ارشيد الخزاعلة 73.4 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت القانون 

105229 سمارة زياد حمدان الشديفات 73.3 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

19972 آيات نواف عواد خزاعلة 73.1 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

105331 تسنيم جمعة طراد الرديعات 73.1 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

19513 احمد خلف فضيل الخوالدة 73 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف 

19483 عبدالله نواف علي الخوالدة 72.6 المفرق جامعة اليرموك القانون 

66038 محمد عبدالله راشد الشديفات 72.6 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

20028 ميساء محمد منصور الخزاعلة 72.5 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأعمال 

105339 دعاء عيادة محمد ابو جراد 72.3 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

104874 حمزة محمود مسعف حراحشة 72.3 المفرق جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

104906 جواد عبدالعزيز مرعي الشديفات 72.2 المفرق جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

120759 احلام مخلد بركات العليمات 72.1 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء 

105373 مرام محمود علي الحراحشة 72 المفرق جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

104892 محمد عبدالله حسين العموش 71.9 المفرق جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

19647 فيصل زيد محمد الحراحشة 71.5 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية 

19599 غيث حامد كريم الخزاعلة 71.4 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

138580 راية احمد حمدان العليمات 71.4 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

104914 عمر محمد علي الشديفات 71.3 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

20023 آيات فضي احمد النمران 71.3 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل 

105341 دلال هزاع قبلان الرديعات 71.2 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت علوم الأرض والبيئة التطبيقية 

104863 محمد غازي احمد الخوالدة 70.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الإدارية 

19996 حنان يوسف حميدان الخزاعلة 70.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الإدارية 

104856 علي حامد خلف الخوالدة 70.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

104928 احمد مأمون احمد خليفات 70.8 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الموارد التراثية والمتاحف 

105372 مرام عبدالله عناد المشاقبة 70.6 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

120771 جميلة عواد شحادة عليمات 70.4 المفرق جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

66616 منار رائد عقلة الخزاعلة 70.2 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

65959 مصعب فواز سالم الرديسات 70 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right] 

66040 محمد نور سهيل مقبل الشديفات 70 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

104852 عاصم عاطف محمد خوالدة 69.8 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية علم المحافظة على الآثار 

19638 احمد حسن محمد الحراحشة 69.8 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها 

144848 ضياء راشد مطرود العظامات 69.5 المفرق جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

104904 انس عثمان عبدربه بصبوص 69.3 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية 

19977 هالة ناصر راشد الخزاعلة 69.1 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

65923 بشار يونس صبيح الخوالدة 69.1 المفرق جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

105407 بسمة ذيب حمدان الدكاك 69.1 المفرق جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

22452 اناهيد فرج حمدان الفواعره 68.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

105369 مآب جهاد عادل محمود 68.8 المفرق جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/حصن 

19601 محمد عليان مشرف الخزاعلة 68.5 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

65908 محمود سليم سليمان المجدلاوي 68.3 المفرق جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلوم الجنائية 

22590 براءه محمد هرموش الصبيحات 68.2 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

20006 بيان نصرالله حامد العليمات 68.1 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ 

19568 عدي محمد علي العموش 67.9 المفرق جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

19631 محمود ابراهيم موسى العلي 67.6 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي 

19520 شعلان هايل سالم الخوالدة 67.5 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

144852 كفى عايد عوض الخزاعلة 66.8 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء 

104882 علي راضي مناع عليمات 66.5 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

19633 معاذ مصطفى موسى شديفات 66.4 المفرق جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

104879 عبدالخالق حمد مسعف حراحشة 66.4 المفرق جامعة اليرموك إقتصاد المال والأعمال 

19898 هبة حسن مدالله المشاقبة 65.9 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية 

104884 علي عودة علي الحراحشة 65.6 المفرق جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

19892 غدير احمد سليمان المشاقبة 65.3 المفرق جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ 

138564 ساجدة قاسم سالم خزاعلة 65.2 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

105222 بثينة علي سليمان السناسلة 65 المفرق الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

78847 زيد يوسف حسين الزيود 79 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية التصوير الإشعاعي 

79106 رولا عاهد علي العموش 78.9 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /إناث 

67856 محمود محمد عواد الغويري 78.3 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

79284 هند محمد لافي خلف 78 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

79271 رزان علي عبد الرحمن الشديفات 77.9 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /إناث 

36732 عبير ياسر سالم العفير 77.8 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

128201 صلاح الدين حسان عبد الحميد كلبونه 77.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

36124 ايهم منيب زيد ابو لطيف 77.2 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

79223 دعاء ابراهيم محمد الغويرين 76.9 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت التمريض /إناث 

36358 معاذ ابراهيم عجاج العموش 76.2 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت القانون 

36964 ماجده محمد مبارك الزواهره 75.7 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية 

68069 معاذ ناجي احمد ناجي 75.7 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

36966 ياسمين ابراهيم عبد الكريم الزواهره 75.3 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

36025 خلف عارف محمد الغويري 74.8 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الإدارية 

36039 محمد عبد الرحمن علي الغويرى 74.4 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

36140 عمار عادل سلامه حرب 74.4 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك التسويق 

147390 انس محمود اسماعيل ابو محفوظ 73.8 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

36914 نعمه صياح سليم سالم 73.8 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية 

115890 ايثار احمد صالح المغير 73.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأعمال 

36922 احلام خالد سوعان النويران 73.2 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

36999 اسماء احمد سلامه بن شيحه 72.9 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

78949 عبد الباسط سليمان طه المشاقبه 72.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته 

78986 محمد علي حطاب جناده 72.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

67866 وسام محمود ضيف الله القلاب 72.3 الزرقاء جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

36993 ياسمين محمد عبد الكريم العموش 72.2 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

36928 حلا ناصر عزيز العاجيب 72.1 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

78846 زياد نومان ذيب الغويري 72 الزرقاء جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

36957 ثروت ابراهيم حامد الزواهره 72 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

36713 حنين حليم سليمان الاعور 72 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

36723 رجاء سليمان حسين كيوان 71.9 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

79206 مرام طلال فهد عطا 71.9 الزرقاء جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب 

36946 وفاء عقاب مسند النويران 71.9 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف 

36359 يوسف ابراهيم مفلح الغويرى 71.7 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك القانون 

36963 قندول عبد اللطيف خلف الزواهره 71.5 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

36972 ايمان محمد ابديوي العموش 71.5 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

36126 بهاء محمود فندي الاعور 71.4 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

36737 غاده سلمان حمود عطا 71.4 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

36720 رايا معذا كامل العفير 71.1 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

36709 جوليانا فيصل حسن الصبره 70.9 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي 

115785 مجد مالك يوسف خضر 70.9 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد المالي 

36952 ابتسام عبد الله حسين الزواهره 70.8 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

78975 اشلاش ناصر سالم الزيود 70.8 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب 

36746 هيا عبد الله منصور البصار 70.7 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

106285 امين حمد عواد الغويرى 70.4 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب 

36127 جميل فيصل جميل البلعوس 70.1 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

78858 انس فيصل جمعه العموش 70.1 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

79269 ايمان محمد حسن الغويري 70.1 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

36028 رامي عبد المجيد احمد الزواهره 70 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت 1دارة الأعمال 

36096 يوسف محمد عبد الله فاضل 69.8 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة 

78952 عبدالمجيد طارق عبدالمجيد الرفايعه 69.7 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

36911 مريم احمد عبد الله بني صخر 69.6 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل 

115933 احلام سلام احمد فارس 69.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

78918 بهاء الدين حسام سعيد العقيلي 69.3 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات 

36040 محمد عبد الرحيم محمد الغويري 69.2 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

78982 عبد الباسط محمود علاوى الزيود 68.7 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء الطبية والحيوية 

36959 شفاء محمود هزاع شرقي 68.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

78888 احمد سليم ابراهيم عبد اللطيف الاقرع 68.4 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

78857 امجد محمد عبد الرشيد الشيشاني 68.1 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا و البيئة 

36205 سائد سليم عبد الحميد الزواهره 67.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

36718 ديما نجيب سليمان الاعور 67.5 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

36825 هاله محمد احمد الشديفات 67.3 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

36782 الاء محمود يوسف الرفاعي 67.2 الزرقاء جامعــة مؤتــة معلم الصف 

78901 عبد الله علي قاسم السرور 66.8 الزرقاء جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء 

37013 مها مظهور مفلح خضير 66.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية رعاية الطفولة المبكرة 

122479 مالك صالح مصطفى عبويني 66.6 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

36739 فرح فاروق عبد الله الداغستاني 66.4 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

36728 سحر تيسير نبك اسعيد 66.2 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

36924 اسماء محمد سالم النويران 65.8 الزرقاء الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة 

36383 فرج الله جعفر محمود خلايله 65.6 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

36785 حنين ناصر محمد الشعلان 65.6 الزرقاء جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

110768 ميسون محمود احمد البليلات 79.8 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/سلط 

74163 عدي ابراهيم عبدالله العجارمة 79.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء 

111364 ميساء نعيم موسى ابو زور 79.6 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية 

110944 عمر عبد الله عثمان داغر 79.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية هندسة البرمجيات /سلط 

29245 الطيب خالد رضوان الوريكات 79.4 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

27289 عمر عبد الحفيظ محمد الرحامنه 79 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/سلط 

29244 احمد سكر احمد السكر 78.9 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

71984 رامي علي حمدان المعادات 78.8 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة التحاليل الطبية 

29929 فاطمه موسى عبدالرحيم الخوالده 78.7 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/سلط 

73910 اسامه فوزى موسى احمد 78.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

145819 ملاك حسين محمود زقزوق 78.3 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال التمريض/إناث 

110218 بدور ممدوح عبدالقادر المغاريز 78.2 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

110984 محمود سمير علي الدرباشي 78.2 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/سلط 

74142 محمد صابر محمود الخرابشه 77.7 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب/سلط 

110689 سلطان مشهور احمد العدوان 77.3 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

110819 احمد عارف محمد السلامات 77.3 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

110039 ايات راضي عبد السلام الخرابشه 77.2 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

28738 فرحان طلال فرحان العدوان 76.5 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

74139 محمد خضر اسعد عبيدات 76.4 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب/سلط 

72202 عمار ياسر ظاهر المعادات 76.2 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية/سلط 

28975 رنا محمود سالم العدوان 76.1 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

110905 عباده صالح درويش سالمي 75.9 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/سلط 

110843 انس ماهر زكي الحوراني 75.8 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/سلط 

110825 احمد محارب عبد المولى الدقس 75.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

145747 علاء مطيع علي جوده 75 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الانتاج الحيواني 

110084 فاطمه خلدون ابراهيم الخرابشه 74.9 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

27286 عبدالله محمد محمود الدبوش 74.8 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

146059 روان مشهور احمد السعايده 74.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/سلط 

73451 امين عمر عبد العزيز مسعود 74.1 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة تنسيق المواقع وإنتاج الأزهار 

110697 محمد مجدي فهد العدوان 74 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

110620 دانه محسن مصطفى محسن 73.9 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

72203 قتيبه احمد مفلح النعيمات 73.9 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة موارد المياه والبيئة/سلط 

29877 نور محمد احمد الهنداوي 73.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

29268 محمود عبد الحميد عبد الرشيد الوريكات 73.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد/سلط 

29009 وفاء محمد احمد الراعي 73.5 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف 

110064 رند عبد الخالق عبد الرزاق الخرابشه 72.8 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

28761 عامر محمد عبد الجعارات 72.6 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

73432 محمد خالد عبد ابو غرغور 72.6 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء 

145818 مجدولين عبد الرؤوف محمود التركمان 72.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

111315 اماني جميل عبداللطيف ابوراس 72.4 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة 

72192 سالم حسن محمد النعيمات 72.4 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

28907 روان علي عبد الحافظ العدوان 72.3 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل 

29147 ايسر محمد كريم الفاعوري 72.2 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة أصول الدين 

73680 علي ابراهيم احمد العدوان 72 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة تغذية الانسان والحميات 

29333 سيف محمد عبد العزيز الكايد 71.9 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

29266 ماهر احمد عبد الوريكات 71.7 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

110906 عباده يحيى سلامه خشرم 71.7 البلقـاء جامعة الطفيلة التقنية المحاسبة 

74686 ليان امين عبد الفتاح السلامات 71.5 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التغذية والتصنيع الغذائي/سلط 

110622 رانيه محمد عبد الكريم الضميدات 71.2 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

145817 مادلين علي حمد الرغايفه 70.9 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال التمريض/إناث 

121312 حذيفه حسن محمد رحال 70.9 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة البستنة والمحاصيل 

28736 عبطان عبد الحميد عبد الله العدوان 70.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفقه وأصوله 

110836 اسامه محمد اسماعيل الاخرس 70 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة التربية الرياضية 

28116 امنه بسام ابراهيم ابورمان 69.8 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

73450 المأمون شحاده محمد الحوارات 69.4 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

28619 بيان علي موسى ابو ديه 69.4 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ 

28541 فاطمه مصطفى احمد الزبيدات 69.3 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس 

110990 مصطفى صالح مصطفى ابو حلاوه 69.1 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

28977 شفا علي محمد الشطي 68.9 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

73414 تامر ماهر عبد القادر عقل 68.9 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

110523 بلال عبد الفتاح احمد المرسال 68.7 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

27417 عامر علي احمد الخرابشه 68.5 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الآثار 

109395 محمد نبيل حسن الشبلي 68.3 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التسويق/سلط 

72275 سليمان سعود محمد المغاريز 68.1 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

72247 احمد عبد الله قطيش عليوات 68.1 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

110538 محمد احمد عبد الكريم الضميدات 68.1 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

28134 هدى هاني عبد الفتاح ابو رمان 67.8 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/رحمة 

73919 انس محمود محمد العمايره 67.8 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

29247 ايهم رياض نايف الوريكات 67.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة العمل الاجتماعي 

110611 افراح احمد مرعي قاسم 67.5 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء 

111009 همام محمد عبد المحسن ابو ديه 67.5 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال المحاسبة 

73558 رايه حسن سليمان ابو صيام 67.4 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

73687 احمد محمود علي نهنوش 67.3 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

110948 فراس محمد عبد الهادى السلامات 67.3 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة الأعمال/عقبة 

110550 هيثم خلف عطيه الرماضنه 67.1 البلقـاء جامعــة مؤتــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

109458 احمد عدنان عبد الكريم الزعبي 66.9 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

28821 احمد علي عياده العدوان 66.7 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

28926 هنا نعيم خضر ابو سربل 66.7 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

28627 لما باسل زكريا الشريف 66.1 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

29962 هديل ابراهيم يوسف ابو شبلي 66 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الآثار 

27253 معتز محمود محمد الشبلي 66 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

110946 عيسى ياسر مصطفى ابو دلهوم 65.8 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

29246 انور عاهد احمد الوريكات 65.8 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

29959 مرام حسن يوسف السلامات 65.8 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة إدارة المصادر التراثية 

28825 نصر حسان نواف العدوان 65.7 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/رحمة 

110978 محمد ماهر يوسف الاخرس 65.6 البلقـاء جامعة الحسين بن طلال العلوم الحياتية 

28973 اماني محمد محمود العدوان 65.5 البلقـاء الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفلسفة 

28401 محمد يوسف حديثه المعادات 65.4 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/رحمة 

29332 سيف الدين جمال عليان الرحاحله 65.4 البلقـاء جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/رحمة 

76388 عمر محمد سعيد قشوع 79.6 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

111471 عبدالهادي ابراهيم ذياب المجالي 77.9 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة إدارة الأعمال 

75882 رؤى احمد ابراهيم الطراونه 74.5 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

113097 عبير محمد سالم المحاسنه 72.8 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

146453 مشهور سالم لائق الخمايسه 72.8 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

76487 اصاله عادل علي الرهايفه 72.6 الكــرك جامعة الحسين بن طلال التمريض/إناث 

112077 سائد نايف عبدالحافظ الطراونة 72.3 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

76159 محمود حامد عطاالله الليمون 70.7 الكــرك جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

112141 محمد احمد خلف الصرايره 70.3 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة 

75552 غازي مدالله صالح الخرشه 70.2 الكــرك جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

112636 عمر محمود حمد القويدر 69.9 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة 

113112 تمارا محمود عبد الله المعايطه 69.8 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة إدارة الأعمال 

111514 قيس حازم عبدالرحمن المجالي 69.6 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية 

76303 ديما سالم السيد السيايده 69.6 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

112154 ساجي طارق شاهر الصرايره 69.6 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

76155 قتيبه منصور مسعود ابو قديرى 69.6 الكــرك جامعة الحسين بن طلال هندسة البرمجيات 

31509 فرح عبدالعزيز علي التيمة 69.2 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة رياض الأطفال 

112671 معن هايل عبد الله العمرو 68.5 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

112601 راشد محمد سليمان المصاروه 68.4 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة 

111495 احمد محمد مصطفى الذنيبات 68.3 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

31938 شيماء عبد الهادى حمدان الخمايسه 68.2 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة رياض الأطفال



75816 عرين بسام عبدالله الشماعين 68 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

32355 حمده تحسين عوده الدغيمات 67.7 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة الارشاد والصحة النفسية 

75656 احمد تيسير عوض الصرايره 66.5 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

30823 اماني طالب سليم المعايطه 66.2 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

31060 عائشه فيصل سليم الحروب 66 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة رياض الأطفال 

75606 احمد حسن عبدالله الطراونة 65.8 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

112606 عبيده محمد سعيد العمرو 65.7 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية 

31039 الشيماء كمال عبدالرحمن القراله 65.2 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

146517 فضه فهمي علي ابو كشك 65.1 الكــرك جامعــة مؤتــة الفيزياء 

113998 ضياءالدين حمد نايف الفرجات 76.8 معان جامعة الحسين بن طلال إدارة الأعمال 

114013 احمد عبدالسلام سالم الخليفات 74.8 معان جامعة الحسين بن طلال التسويق 

77230 عاصم فواز على الفرجات 73.7 معان جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

67378 اسلام سلمي محمد شريتح 79.9 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

66802 معتصم احمد خليف العظامات 79.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /ذكور 

22656 مدلين عبد الله دلوم العنزي 79.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

64378 ساره محمد زيدان الخريشا 79.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

20493 بلال محمد خازر الماضي 79.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة 

106055 سناء سليمان سعيد العقده 79.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

66789 جلال حسن سيار العظامات 78.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات 

145019 علي سليمان محمد الشرعه 78.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

105711 عبد الله صياح علي الفريشي 78.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب 

105662 عبد الرحيم فليح عواد بني خالد 78.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت التمويل والمصارف 

105566 ياسر عبد الله خليف المساعيد 78.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

67370 ماريا سطام صايل القاضي 78.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلاج الطبيعي 

67389 منى محمد عطا الله الزعيم 78.5 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية 

67183 عبد الله خالد سعيد العقده 78.5 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا هندسة البرمجيات 

67439 هبه ابراهيم انور اسماعيل 78.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

67231 عمر خالد عايد الشرعه 78.2 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض/ذكور 

67076 ماردين مرعي حسن المساعيد 77.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء 

17501 فاروق جهاد محمد البطه 77.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة 

106176 ميرفت ثاير طراد حسن 77.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات 

67265 محمد معذى حماده الشرعه 77.7 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلوم الجنائية 

105765 اياد عطا الله صبيح الخالدي 77.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت علوم الأرض والبيئة التطبيقية 

66855 فراس صياح مفضي المساعيد 77.4 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء 

106179 هيا حسن حسين الشرعه 77.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية 

67480 عنود سليم عواد الشرعه 77.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء الطبية والحيوية 

67295 يزن حسن محمد الغول 76.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

22618 لطيفه احمد سليمان ابو عامر 76.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

67368 سمر محمد بشير النجاب 76.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات 

105689 هيثم عارف محمد بني خالد 76.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات 

67242 عمر سالم عليان البدارين 76.4 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلوم الطبية المخبرية 

106041 نوره عبد الكريم هلال الحربي 76.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الأعمال 

66771 اسامه سعود فهد الذويخ 76.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاج الطبيعي 

66808 ثامر رفاعي مطر الشرفات 76.1 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب 

67488 اسلام ماضي سويلم الحرافشه 76 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التصوير الإشعاعي 

22440 رحمه حسين علي الفحيلي 75.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الادارية 

105563 محمود فرج ذياب الفواعره 75.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت علوم الأرض والبيئة التطبيقية 

66810 رافع ضاحي عياده الشرفات 75.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية 

106024 ايناس جمال محمد ابو شندى 75.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت 1دارة الأعمال 

67413 انوار سلامه احمد الخالدي 75.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

66951 خلود علي مصيح المساعيد 75.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء 

145023 محمد احمد عواد الشرعه 75.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

106171 سناء حسين فدعوس محمد 75.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك إدارة الأعمال 

67192 هاشم اشتيوي محمد الشرعه 75.4 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاسعاف والطوارئ 

21255 غاده عبيد ارحيل الشبيل 75.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

105230 شذى محمد خلف عودةالله 75.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

67446 تهاني سليمان ملاح الشطي 75.2 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء 

66797 عازم خلف عايد الطعجان 75.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

66772 ثامر عويد فهد الهديه 74.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

22545 وجدان عبد الله رجا المزاوده 74.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الإدارية 

20267 بشار صالح فلاح المساعيد 74.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت القانون 

105961 روعه جمعه فرج السرحان 74.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المخاطر والتأمين 

106010 عذاري خالد احمد السلمي 74.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات 

20624 ممدوح سالم سليمان المساعيد 74.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

66759 طايل خميس عياط المساعيد 74.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

21299 فاطمه محمد احمد مريان 74.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة 

21824 خالد عبيد عوض العزي 74.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

20564 عدي رافع خلف العنيزان 74.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي 

67075 جاكلين فلاح حسن المساعيد 74.3 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

66796 سند محمود اشعير الصويتي 73.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

67073 امل صقر عوده المساعيد 73.9 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت التمريض /إناث 

105736 حاكم جمال اسعيد الريحان 73.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت إقتصاديات المال والأعمال 

21318 وسام محمد علي الربعات 73.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

66801 محمد عبد الهادي محمد حبيلان 73.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

106168 رفيده حسين محمد الشرعه 73.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

22044 طارق عواد رشراش بني خالد 73.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة والقانون التجاري 

22262 ربيعه علي سعد العجلوق 73.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك القانون 

105967 سهى عبد العزيز سالم ابو ربيع 73.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

22340 نصره ضيف الله عوض الزويمل 73.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

20499 طارق عيد سليمان العيسى 73.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22586 اسلام عماد محمود حميدان 73.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي 

66814 عثمان اوشيل سماره الشرفات 73.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

18037 حنين عويد سليمان الشرعه 73.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

66726 ياسين حسن محمد السميران 73.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته 

106077 الهنوف عبدالله فنخور بني خالد 73.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المخاطر والتأمين 

106068 اخلاص حمادي غديفان العايد 73.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

20279 محمود محمد مفلح التوينه 73.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

66841 علاء محمد كساب العريبي 73.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات 

105968 شذى فيصل فرحان حرفوش 73.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك القانون 

67184 غانم عايد حمدان الهرش 73.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

21171 مريم مجبل خليف العظامات 73.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ 

106013 هند قاسم محمد السهيلي 73.2 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف 

20401 جالس ارحيل خليف الشبيب 73.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك القانون 

22299 سحر علي مصلح السليم 73 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

105734 ثامر حسين علي السرحان 72.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك القانون 

66762 قيس محمد حرفان الجمعان 72.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المخاطر والتأمين 

105658 صالح محمد صالح الخزام 72.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

105744 صدام عاطف عواد السرحان 72.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

66792 حمزه محمد طعج العظامات 72.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

67188 محمد صايل كساب الخريشه 72.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته 

105686 موفق صايل خضر الخالدي 72.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية 

20265 احمد حسن محمد السعيد 72.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

66972 انوار نايف عيد الجمعان 72.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

20567 مروان علي نظمان الشرفات 72.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية 

20546 محمد محمد عايد طاران 72.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ 

21349 رائده خميس عقيل الطوافشه 72.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

21405 هديل محمد عويد الشرفات 72.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت أصول الدين 

66763 محمد عوض سلمان الهلال 72.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

22419 زينب عبد الله ارحيل السرحان 72.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية 

20566 محمود علي ادخين الشرفات 72.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

20638 محمد حسين حمد سميران 72.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

67061 اخلاص غصاب فازع الشرفات 72.5 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التمريض /إناث 

67028 هبه فهد فنش الصريخي 72.4 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية 

67482 مرام بركات محمد الحماد 72.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

21107 فلحا هويدي عضيب الرحيبه 72.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

67311 جازي عواد جازي البري 72.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

21250 ايمان عقله سحمان الحويدي 72.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف 

105987 هديل تركي فرحان الكعيبر 72.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

105827 غيث عبد الناصر سعود القاضي 72.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة المخاطر والتأمين 

105981 ميساء عطاالله علي السرحان 72.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك إقتصاد المال والأعمال 

67067 ناريهام غصاب فازع الشرفات 72.2 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

66856 مدالله محمد ادهم المساعيد 72.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

20409 احمد حسن عواد الشرفات 72.2 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت أصول الدين 

67387 مجد عبد الله حمدان العاصم 72.1 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التغذية وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

20461 عيسى صياح عايد الشرفات 72 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

21336 نجاح رويلي شريتح العيسى 72 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

20744 محمد علي منصور المسيب 71.9 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22636 لميا صالح ناصر المساعيد 71.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية 

21301 ماجده ضيف الله عايد السرديه 71.9 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل 

67302 عبيده مزهر محمد محمود 71.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء الطبية والحيوية 

67239 بلال عواد مصبح الرميلات 71.9 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

22088 يوسف سالم سلامه اجخيدم 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الفقه وأصوله 

106109 عرين عبد السلام عبيد السليم 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

21827 قصي محمد عوض العزي 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

20413 صالح محمد فهيد الشرفات 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل 

66774 صقر فياض عايش السحيم 71.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء 

105714 مالك محمد رزق سالم 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

66745 علي سالم ذيب المساعيد 71.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

21229 ميثى حمرون هلهول المساعيد 71.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

67224 مروان سامي ابراهيم قمر 71.7 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الانتاج النباتي 

22443 صابرين محمد صالح البدارين 71.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها 

105974 عهود كساب ارحيل السلمه 71.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

106138 امل هزاع عواد البسام 71.5 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

21022 تهاني فلاح حمد العظامات 71.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الفقه وأصوله 

21109 مؤمنات عايد عوده المساعيد 71.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

22317 عرين محمد فالح الرواشده 71.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد 

21145 زينب شبيب عيفان الشرفات 71.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة آل البيت الفقه وأصوله 

21101 زينب هاني سلمان المساعيد 71.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية 

21097 حنان عبدالله بيوض هلال 71.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

66875 سلمان يحيى ابراهيم الصمادي 71.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

106086 براءه مفضي مفلح المحسن 71.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

20687 سلامه خلف عقيل الشرفات 71.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

21131 هيله حسين مشعل المساعيد 71.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

20417 فزاع حمد حنو الشرفات 71.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

21489 منال مثقال مسلم السميران 71.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

20605 حمود خلف علي المعازره 71 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

106039 نباء فريح محمد ابو فرحان 71 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الأحياء الدقيقة التطبيقية/زرقاء 

105806 عبد الله فرج عبد الله القصاص 71 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

20735 عدي خالد حامد السرديه 70.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

67273 ربيع سعد عامر ابو شندي 70.9 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التغذية وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

67500 ساجده احمد حمد الشرعة 70.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

21059 غدير مهلي حميدان المساعيد 70.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

22626 ياسمين عمر عبد القادر حميدان 70.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية 

21437 اسما محمد طارش المساعيد 70.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا 

106054 ساره لورنس محمد القاضي 70.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة 

21121 اسراء خلف مصبح الفراج 70.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة-حصن 

67005 اسلام عبد الله صبيح الشرفات 70.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

105554 حسين مدالله حسين المساعيد 70.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفقه وأصوله 

21406 هنادي عبدالله عيفان الشرفات 70.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية 

21007 سماح كريم احمد الكور 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

20541 فواز علي حمدان العظامات 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

21000 اخلاص احمد سالم الرحيبه 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

105728 احمد فاضل فهد الدلعه 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

18051 مريم فايز احمد ابو شلفه 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

20544 محمد بخيت مرشد العظامات 70.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

21348 تغريد محمد حديد الشلوح 70.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

20463 فوزي شحاده عايد الشرفات 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

145070 اسلام فلاح صياح الصبيحات 70.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية علم التمريض /إناث 

106056 ضحى مازن حمد الحميد 70.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

105653 جمال موفق محمد بني خالد 70.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

21150 غرام فازع شتيوي الشرفات 70.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

21380 سهام حسين علي معرعر 70.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

22653 عبير عمر حسن ابو محفوظ 70.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

105656 رعد عبد الرؤوف حسن الصباح 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

20340 حازم رومان جلود المساعيد 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

22550 ازهار حسن منيزل الشرعه 70.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

105956 حنان احمد هلال السرحان 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

127962 عون محمد جزاء العون 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

21373 ذكريات عبدالله مفلح الطعجان 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية المهنية/حصن 

21412 ابتسام فارس غضيان المساعيد 70.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

106022 امل جمال عبيد الساعي 70.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

67233 مثنى سالم عايد الشرعه 70.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء 

66857 نصر محمد ضاحي المساعيد 70.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

20534 سامي منصور شتيوي العظامات 70.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

105944 العنود سلطان طريخم المذهن 70.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

22275 هنوف جاسم محمد المساعيد 70.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلاقات العامة والإعلان 

67445 اسماء عبد الله عايد البوال 70.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

67437 لندا موسى عفيف محمود 70.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية 

18049 عهد عوده علي الشرعه 70.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

22606 خوله خليل اسماعيل ابو شندي 70.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدب والدراسات الثقافية بالانجليزية 

21310 مها حسين عواد النمر 70.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

105698 حسام عوض عوده السرحان 70 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التسويق 

21423 عائشه حميدان فالح الغوانم 69.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

105984 نور حسين مفضي السرحان 69.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

67066 صباح مفلح هلال الشرفات 69.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

22253 اسلام محمد هلال النعيمي 69.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية البدنية وعلوم الرياضة 

20466 منصور محمد شبيب الغازي 69.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الادارة والتدريب الرياضي 

21400 شروق ناجي رعد الشرفات 69.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/اربد 

105553 حسن حماد سليمان المساعيد 69.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

21315 هناء جزاع لافي الفرخ 69.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

22506 سوسن محمد شاتي العيسى 69.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/اربد 

21095 ايمان فهد نمر الهديب 69.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

105750 قاسم محمد فياض الدعيج 69.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

67077 منتهى جاسم محمد المساعيد 69.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء 

21333 ماجده عارف غصاب العيسى 69.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

105769 سليمان عوده سليمان بني خالد 69.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

145075 ايمان موفق نهار الصبيحات 69.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

105745 صلاح صالح سالم ابو ربيع 69.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

21102 صالحه صياح معيوف المسيلم 69.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/اربد 

36902 رحمه نزال صياح المساعيد 69.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

105738 حمزه محمد احميدى البالي 69.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

20494 زيد محمد شامان العيسى 69.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

105824 ضياء الدين سليمان علي بني خالد 69.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة 

21258 ناديه محمد قطاش المدارمه 69.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/اربد 

66724 عمر فيصل راشد المساعيد 69.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

21385 هبه عويد فياض الدحيلان 69.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/اربد 

67015 اشتياق محمد زيد العون 69.5 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية 

20293 فايز عواد وراد العظامات 69.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة-اللغة الفرنسية 

20280 مهند ابراهيم احمد المساعيد 69.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

105776 محمد عبد الحميد حميدي الفواعره 69.4 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

21314 هلا منصور عواد الفواز 69.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

20438 خالد حسين ارحيل الشرفات 69.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

20459 ذياب عبد الله ناصر الشرفات 69.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

105971 شوق حسين غصاب السميران 69.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

106038 ناديه عليان حسين العايش 69.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

106116 مرام عبد فلاح المحسن 69.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

22561 سحر حسن غازي ابو سمره 69.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

22566 شاديه صالح هزاع الرحمات 69.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

21260 وصال سليمان فلاح السرديه 69.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

21249 الاء علي فارس السرديه 69.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

105755 محمد موسى صالح شلاش 69.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-عبري 

66974 زينب خلف ارشود السرديه 69.1 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية 

67430 سلسبيل ماجد خطاب الخطاب 69.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

20667 غالب عليان جسيم الشرفات 69.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف 

20538 عادل عطا فياض العظامات 69.1 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية رعاية الطفولة المبكرة 

18030 امل احمد مصطفى جرار 69.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

21486 عهد علي سالم السميران 69 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

22541 عهد محمد عيد المزاوده 69 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الإدارة العامة 

106102 زهور سليمان فلاح السليم 69 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

106066 احلام اكرم عشوي بني خالد 68.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

66779 عمر قسيم سالم المساعيد 68.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

21998 وليد محمد ناصر المزاوده 68.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التربية الخاصة 

20618 سلطان عيد عواد المساعيد 68.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

20345 صدام حسين حمد المساعيد 68.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22587 اماني ابراهيم حسين عنزه 68.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

21277 اميره هربان اسمر السرديه 68.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

105673 محمد ابراهيم مدان بني خالد 68.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

20578 سلطان مفلح فالح المساعيد 68.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

67502 كفاح محمد فنخور الشرعه 68.7 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا و البيئة 

105718 محمد ناصر عطا الله الحمدان 68.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /حصن 

21279 ايمان ذياب فرحان العون 68.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

66807 ابراهيم محمد خلف الرياحي 68.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقانات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية 

22647 انوار عيسى ابراهيم عنزه 68.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد 

21377 رويدا صالح موسى العظامات 68.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

105652 ثامر محمد مذود بني خالد 68.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

20630 باسل جازع صالح السميران 68.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

20556 جمال شوباش خلف الشرفات 68.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة 

22396 دعاء صالح مفضي السرحان 68.4 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/اربد 

67501 فاطمه خلف حمدان الشرعه 68.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء 

106117 معالي قاسم عرسان بني خالد 68.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

20637 محمد جزاع صالح السميران 68.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

22290 نهى حمد عواد الحماد 68.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

66837 حسين ابراهيم عيد البردان 68.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

106100 ريم علي محمد علي بني خالد 68.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

105957 خالده محمد عبد الله السرحان 68.2 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

22400 ريم ابراهيم راجي الحرافشه 68.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

106152 منال نزال عايد السرحان 68.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية 

20287 حمزه حسن قبلان ابوراس 68.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

21147 صباح رفاعي عيد الخليف 68 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

21288 ريم نهير عيد السرديه 68 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

20516 سند محمود فلاح الصالح 68 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

21253 روان قاسم محمد القطعان 68 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف 

105952 ايات خليفه عايد جلو 67.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/حصن 

105700 خالد جمال خلف السرحان 67.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

106092 حواء بدر عناد الخالدى 67.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

66876 صالح جمعه خلف التبيني 67.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

21370 تمام تركي علي العظامات 67.6 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي 

66809 حمزه حسن علي الشرفات 67.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

21418 خلود حميدان فالح الغوانم 67.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

22589 ايمان مفلح عواد بني خالد 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/اربد 

21806 راشد ناجي جراد الشرعه 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

21420 رايه فالح اسمير المساعيد 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عجلون 

20411 جمال فارس عايد المدهون 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

20370 عبد الله قاسم محمد الشرفات 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

21470 مي محمد فياض المساعيد 67.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

66781 محمد حمد ساير الشرفات 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

22085 محمد عايد خالد الصبيحات 67.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

21138 اميره سعود شتيوي الشرفات 67.4 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عجلون 

105704 رامي سويلم عذاب الامير 67.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي 

105735 حازم سعود فاضل الدلعه 67.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

67248 حمد عمر محمد النهود 67.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية 

79803 حازم عبد الكريم فنخور الصويت 67.2 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الاحصاء 

22521 خلود عواد محمد القعور 67.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة 

20462 فراس حسين علي الشرفات 67.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

21394 ايمان حميدان عايد الشرفات 67.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

21425 مرام عوده اسمير المساعيد 67.1 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

22536 اروى عواد عطيه الحوت 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

105775 فايز ممدوح حمدان الفواعره 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

22404 ميرانيا خالد محمد مسالمه 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الآثار 

22273 هبه الله حسام الدين احمد النعيمي 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/عجلون 

22009 عبدالله ثليج فالح الشرعه 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

67503 ولاء علي مطلق ابو سمره 66.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا و البيئة 

106091 حلى عبد الرحمن مصبح بني خالد 66.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

22068 شريف ادهيبش شريقي العويمرات 66.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

105777 محمود عبدالكريم قريان الفواعره 66.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم الحياتية/زرقاء 

105647 احمد محمود فضيل بني خالد 66.8 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد المالي 

105969 شروق جزاع طريخم المذهن 66.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /عجلون 

22581 ياسمين خالد مسلم سعود 66.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/اربد 

21383 منى هاني عقله العظامات 66.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخزف والفنون/اربد 

18043 سحر محمد رجا جهماني 66.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

20269 جاسم محمد قاسم المساعيد 66.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

106158 وعد بركات جليل السرحان 66.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

22261 براءه صالح احمد الجبارين 66.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية 

21352 مرام مهلهل منيزل الطوافشه 66.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

20271 سالم ممدوح سالم الهديب 66.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

20374 مصطفى هايل عليان الشرفات 66.6 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22441 رندا خلف عليان الحموان 66.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/اربد 

20497 سيف صبري غصاب العيسى 66.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

20473 عبد الرحمن سلامه هطبول العندلي 66.4 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/حصن 

105794 يوسف محمد نهار الشرعه 66.4 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

21938 محمد فواز خلف البدارين 66.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

22503 ذكرى جهاد قرطوع العلي 66.3 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة 

21327 بتول محمد عبود الماضي 66.3 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/اربد 

21933 علي محمد مقبل العمير 65.9 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية إدارة الفنادق 

21518 ساره عوده غثوان الشرفات 65.9 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

20540 عبدالرحمن سالم علي الدحدل 65.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك التاريخ 

20506 ناصر مشهور خليف مهباش 65.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

105708 صالح عبد الله حنيان السرحان 65.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

21099 رحمه ارحيل بخيت المساعيد 65.8 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/اربد 

20341 حمد عقايل عيد المساعيد 65.8 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

20569 منتصر فياض عايد الشرفات 65.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل 

106093 دلال سامي اثفيل الجبور 65.7 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /عجلون 

21346 افراح حسن مفلح الطوافشه 65.7 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية 

106076 الاء خالد فصال بني خالد 65.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /عجلون 

21422 صالحه عيفان عايد الشرفات 65.6 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/عجلون 

106156 هلدا سلامه سالم الحقيل 65.6 باديةالشمال جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات 

106124 هند عبد الله ندى الدحيم 65.5 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب /عجلون 

22387 هيا محمد صالح السرحان 65.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22086 محمود بسام محمد السعيد 65.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية-فارسي 

20373 محمد نواف عطا الشرفات 65.5 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وآدابها 

21041 احلام سلامه حسين المساعيد 65.5 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة 

20420 هاني علي سالم الشرفات 65.4 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

21130 هبه حسن خليف المساعيد 65.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الارشاد السياحي 

106052 ايات الظافر نواف القاضي 65.3 باديةالشمال جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا 

21110 نهاد محمد صبح رجاء 65.2 باديةالشمال جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/عجلون 

22442 شذى ابراهيم علي البدارين 65.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وآدابها 

22611 روان احمد سالم عياده 65.2 باديةالشمال الجامعــة الهاشمية رعاية الطفولة المبكرة 

80708 زيد سليمان عليان الشرعه 79.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة انظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 

40013 ثامر خلف مصلح ابو عواد 79 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

40776 شبلي صياح سلامه ابو حجزه 78.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة القانون 

80709 شادي علي فليح الجبور 78.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التحاليل الطبية 

80860 رغد حمدان محمد الخريشه 78.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية هندسة البرمجيات /سلط 

80707 زياد فرج فنخير الجبور 78.7 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

39949 خازر موسى راضي الدهام 78.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها 

117391 سعاد طايل ابراهيم الخضير 77.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس 

40017 علي خالد علي العميان 77.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/سلط 

80713 عناد حمود سلامه البشر 77.2 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمريض /ذكور واناث 

80755 رضوان محمد احمد الحجيلان 77.2 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمريض /ذكور واناث 

41297 روان طارق محمد الرفاعي 77.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس 

39908 ركان علي خلف الجبور 76.6 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

80832 فاتن محمد مخلد الجبور 76.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمريض إناث 

117113 فيصل عبدالله نزال الفريوان 75.7 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/عمان 

117102 راضي محمد سليمان الخريشا 75.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/عمان 

80866 عهود احمد مريحيل الشرعه 75.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء 

40537 محمد رافع متعب الفايز 75.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

117376 وعد سليم رمضان الخرطي 75.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم المكتبات والمعلومات 

117301 فيصل جمال محمد ابوقبع 75.1 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/عمان 

40292 اسراء عطا الله مهاوش السمل 74.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية 

117286 ابراهيم محمود احمد الفيومي 74.6 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات /سلط 

41142 ايمان علي محمد الدهامشه 74.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية 

117287 احمد جزاع رفيفان الحسين 74.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/عمان 

40270 تغريد قاسم صالح العساف 74.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة 

80932 محمد سليمان محيل الشموط 74 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية هندسة البرمجيات /سلط 

41349 هند علوش صبحي النوارسه 74 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/سلط 

40731 سند محمد شحاده الزارع 74 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة 

39905 توفيق زياد توفيق منصور 73.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/عمان 

39987 احمد محمد يوسف امريزيق 73.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/سلط 

40794 اسامه خالد سليمان الكعابنه 73.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

39911 شاكر خالد عوده الجبور 73.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

40294 الفجر دهنان علي الجبور 73.4 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

40424 رنا حمود عبد الله الخطباء 73.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/عمان 

80746 عماد علي محمد الحماد 73.2 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية 

117098 احمد محمود نزال الفريوان 73.1 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/سلط 

81072 منال فايز سليمان الكعابنه 73.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة تغذية الانسان والحميات 

41118 عنود بدر حويله الزبن 72.9 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة العمل الاجتماعي 

41151 نرمين عبد الله مذهان الدهامشه 72.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عالية 

40356 روان محمود محسن العودات 72.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

80704 ابراهيم محمد مسلم الزورى 72.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم وتكنولوجيا الغذاء 

80744 سامي سعود عبد الكريم ابو غليون 72.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية 

117100 بندر ضيف الله مقبول الغبين 72.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

40310 احلام عبدالله سلمان الديكه 72.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

117192 منى سالم محمد الرقبان 72.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/عمان 

117213 ريم عواد فالح الهويمل خضير 72.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية علم الحاسوب/سلط 

40717 محمد عيد احمد الخدعان 71.9 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة المصارف الاسلامية 

81056 هاله يوسف صالح عبد ربه 71.7 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء 

41328 فاطمه عبد اللطيف عناد الحيا 71.6 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفلسفة 

40673 حمزه صالح منصور الزبن 71.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الاجتماع 

40598 عمر مناور محمد الرويعي 71.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

39953 عمر سلمان شتيوى الدهام 71.4 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الارشاد والتطوير السياحي 

80943 احمد سلامه محمد الهقيش 71.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة تنسيق المواقع وإنتاج الأزهار 

40713 عبد العزيز مدالله سلمان الخضير 71 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها 

117372 سلمى لافي رخيص الزبن 71 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة العمل الاجتماعي 

80826 روعه حامد سلامه البشر 71 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الرياضيات 

80710 صدام حسين خلف الهليل 70.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التقنيات الحيوية/سلط 

39956 محمد علي ذيب الشوشري 70.6 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الارشاد والتطوير السياحي 

40025 محمد حامد سالم الرديني 70.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/عمان 

40012 انس حماد سالم الرديني 70.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة/عمان 

80711 عقله عليان عقله القضاه 70.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاسعاف الطبي المتخصص /موقر 

40738 مسلم محمد سليمان قطيفان 70.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية 

40597 عصام سعود محمد الرويعي 70.2 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ 

41315 ايمان محمد ارشيد الحامد 70.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف 

40707 ابراهيم عيد دويحان المحاكيم 70 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة المصارف الاسلامية 

41147 صفاء طالب حامد الدهامشه 69.9 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/عمان 

41358 روان فهد سعدون الفايز 69.9 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

80747 محمد حمد خلف الحماد 69.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية/سلط 

40714 علي حسين عيد المحاكيم 69.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/سلط 

40014 حمزه زياد علي الشملتي 69.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/عمان 

41148 عذاري ابراهيم حمود الدهامشه 69.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف 

41293 ايمان محمد عبد ابو جنيب 69.3 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا 

41255 انوار خلف سعيد السحيم 69.1 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل 

117188 زينب صالح عطا الله الجبور 69 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل 

40044 نوفان سالم عليان الشرعه 69 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/سلط 

40380 تغريد ذياب عطاالله الفايز 68.9 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية وآدابها 

39955 محمد سليمان نزال هليل 68.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

39946 اياد رافع فالح الدهام 68.7 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التسويق/سلط 

40581 عدي نهار راشد الزريقات 68.6 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التسويق/سلط 

117116 مراد عبد الهادى سلمان الجهني 68.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية/سلط 

117373 لينا ضيف الله سماح الزبن 68.1 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الأعمال/سلط 

39912 صلاح ناجي محمد الزيود 68 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الآثار 

39932 عروه عبد الله عبيد الزقيمي 67.9 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

80843 اسراء عوده سليم القريم 67.9 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الفيزياء/سلط 

40324 روان منصور سليمان الديكه 67.9 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة الكارثة/موقر 

40574 بلال فرحان شرارى الزريقات 67.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد/سلط 

117190 شريهان صالح مشرف الشرعه 67.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد/سلط 

81073 منيفه مسمح خلف ابو حجزه 67.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة علوم وتكنولوجيا المواد 

41300 زين راجح فالح ابو جنيب 67.6 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية/سلط 

40546 عامر سليم رفيفان الزبن 67.4 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/سلط 

117104 سالم تيسير محمد الحداد 67.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/سلط 

39967 انور حسن حباس السبيلة 67.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

41143 رايه رشاد فلاح الدهامشه 67.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد المنزلي/عالية 

40037 سالم دخيل فليح الصبح 66.8 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الآثار 

40747 رامي سالم رمضان الخرطي 66.8 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الانحراف والجريمة/رحمة 

40561 ايمن سماح ادهيمان الزبن 66.7 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ 

40039 شادي فالح فرحان الشرعه 66.7 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/رحمة 

41144 رماح فليح مذهان الدهامشه 66.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي/سلط 

41141 انوار حميد مصلح الدهامشه 66.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات/عالية 

5930 شذى عثمان موسى الشربجي 66.5 باديةالوسـط الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفلسفة 

40594 حيدر جمال تركي الزبن 66.4 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة/رحمة 

41214 وزيره محمود ضامن النوفل 66.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية/سلط 

41330 معالي نايف محمد العرابيد 66.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها/عالية 

40715 ليث محمد سليم النجم 66.2 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل/سلط 

117178 اسراء احمد منصور القضاه 66.1 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية/سلط 

41292 اسيل يوسف خليل الحاج احمد 65.5 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة العربية التطبيقية/عالية 

40711 سليم محمد راجي الحيا 65.3 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/رحمة 

40750 زيد فلاح عبد العزازمه 65.1 باديةالوسـط جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية/رحمة 

113647 آيات علي سالم الزعارير 76.8 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

76955 ايمان عاطف مضحي الجبور 74.8 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية 

113656 غاده حمود محمد العمارين 74.5 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة إدارة الأعمال 

33884 احمد عبيد محمد الزوايده 71.1 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة الادارة العامة 

37372 سعد الدين محمد مسند ابو تايه 70.4 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة الحقوق 

76591 هايل حسن عبدالله الجازي 69.9 باديةالجنوب جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب 

113579 دعاء خليل عبد المنعم فرج 69.6 باديةالجنوب جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية 

76586 فهد حسين فواز الجازي 67.3 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب 

113227 عمر علي قاسم البطونيه 66.7 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية 

113216 حمزه حسني حماد القطاطشه 66.5 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة التسويق 

113230 ليث محمد احمد المسيعدين 66.1 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة 

31358 قصي غالب سليمان الهدايات 65.5 باديةالجنوب جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم السياسية

----------


## redrose18

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

 شكرا جزيلا ..........

----------


## tatata

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا :Bl (9):  :Eh S(21):  :44ebcbb04a:  :Icon10:  :Bl (19):

----------

